# Camping fatties



## billbo (May 25, 2009)

Did two fatties this morning. I don't have many pics I'm afraid. By the time I got them off the ECB my wife starting cutting them and the next thing I knew they were gone!

I did one with scrambled eggs, maple ham, and cheddar cheese. The other was a waffle & syrup one. The waffle one was a hit!. Normally these would also be bacon wrapped, but my bacon was in the camper next door and I figured me knocking on the door at 6am would not go over well sO i did them plain. They still turned out great!



Next time I'll pay more attention to my Qview!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 25, 2009)

Looks great to me Billbo!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 25, 2009)

Those both look and sound great! I gotta do a waffle or pancake fatty sometime...reminds me of when I was a kid and we did sausage, egg and pancake feeds after sunday mass at church...dipping kielbasa in syrup...mmmmmmmm........mmmmmmmmmmmm.........mmmmm  mmm!!!!!!!

Thanks, Billbo!

Eric


----------



## billbo (May 25, 2009)

The kids loved em too so that was a big plus. All I did was cut up waffles into pieces and squirted them with syrup & rolled it up.


----------



## mcmelik (May 29, 2009)

Looking good. You have got to be quick with the camera when the Fatty comes off the Smoker. They don't last long after the first cut.


----------



## cowgirl (May 29, 2009)

Looks great Bill, bet they were tasty!


----------



## DanMcG (May 29, 2009)

nice job Billbo but they look so naked without bacon :) , where were ya camping at?


----------



## coloradosmoke (May 30, 2009)

Billbo, sounds good, so what temp and how long?

Mark
Silver Smoker w/mods


----------



## waysideranch (May 31, 2009)

Nice looking camping food.


----------

